# Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung



## Lommex (28. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, eventuell könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Ratschläge auf meine Fragen geben. Ich möchte die nächste Saison vom Boot aus angeln, dazu muss ich mich kompett neu ausrüsten. Ich möchte mir ein Schlauchboot kaufen und wir werden meistens zu zweit, bzw. ich alleine, angeln. Jetzt kommen eine menge Fragen, es wäre schön, wenn ihr dazu viele Infos für mich habt !
1. Boot, auf jeden Fall Zeepter, aber Big Catch 300 oder Ultra 300 ? ( Big Catch 4 cm breiter und 7 Kg schwerer, sonst die gleichen Außenmaße )
2. Motor, Haswing Osapian 55, oder Minn Kota Endura C2 55, ich möchte eigentlich den Sparsamsten von den beiden, möchte aber auch kein Geld wegwerfen !?
3. Batterie, hier stehe ich voll auf dem Schlauch. Aber auf jeden fall 2, wegen dem Gewicht. Ich denke eine 85 Ah Aquamot, und eine Ective EDC 80Ah Deep Cycle, oder eine Banner Running Bull 80 Ah !? Aquamot ist sicherlich gut, da möchte ich aber nur eine kaufen, (wegen jeder Menge € was die kosten ), aber was wisst ihr über die anderen beiden AGM Batterien ?
4. Ladegerät, auch keine Ahnung. Ich nutze schon Jahre ein Ctek 4003 Multi XS / 4 Ah, das wird warscheinlich auf dauer zu schwach sein, oder ? Ist aber Top !

So, das soll es erstmal gewesen sein. Da kommt aber bestimmt noch mehr #h
*
*


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Hallo Lommex!



> 1. Boot, auf jeden Fall Zeepter, aber Big Catch 300 oder Ultra 300 ? ( Big Catch 4 cm breiter und 7 Kg schwerer, sonst die gleichen Außenmaße )



Sind beides natürlich richtig schöne Boote #6 
Es kommt halt auch drauf an, was für dich wichtig ist. 
Mir persönlich z.B. ist es wichtig, dass ich das Schlauchboot alleine tragen kann und es im Kofferraum transportieren kann. 

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt würde ich auf jeden Fall das Zeepter Ultra 300 nehmen. Mit 48kg ist das wohl gerade so an der Grenze was man tragen kann die 7kg mehr vom BigCatch könnten da vllt. schon zuviel sein. 

Ebenso verhält es sich beim Packmaß, Die Bootsbreite ergibt ja dann beim Transport die Länge des Boots wenns im Auto verstaut wird.  

Wenn man immer zu zweit ist, einen Trailer hat und slippen kann etc. ist das natürlich wurscht. 

Von daher: Wie willst du das Boot transportieren und wo willst du damit rumfahren? 

Wegen dem Motor:
Ich habe einen Minn Kota Endura 30 (noch die alte Version) am Schlauchboot. Alles was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass er bei 0,0 Pflege seit ca. 10 Jahren läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. 

Wenn ich mir einen neuen Motor kaufen müsste würde ich für meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse darauf achten, dass das Gas stufenlos einstellbar ist. Mein Schlauchboot ist für meinen Geschmack bereits im 1. Gang zu schnell zum Vertikal angeln - ich würde also gerne langsamer fahren können. 

Der Haswig Osapian D55 hätte diese Möglichkeit. 



> 4. Ladegerät, auch keine Ahnung. Ich nutze schon Jahre ein Ctek 4003 Multi XS / 4 Ah, das wird warscheinlich auf dauer zu schwach sein, oder ? Ist aber Top !



Ja, 4 Ampere Ladestrom ist überschaubar... das dauert dann eine Weile. 
Ich hab eine 50ah und eine 36ah Batterie und ein Ladegerät das 6A bringt. Für mich ist das ok. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich vllt. mal nach einem mit 10A schauen. 
Wenn du mit dem C-Tek so zufrieden bist, schau dir vllt. mal so ein
CTEK MXS 10 an.


----------



## Lommex (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Vielen Dank für die Infos #6
Ja wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, das ich alleine zurecht komme. Ich habe keinen Trailer, das muss alles in den Kombi passen, und jünger wird man ja auch nicht. Angeln am Edersee, Hohenwarte, Bleiloch, mal sehen !
Kannst du noch was zu den Batterien sagen ?


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Hallo Lommex,
das mit den Batterien hört sich doch recht klug an, wie du das geplant hast. 
Eine sehr hochwertige und eine etwas günstigere für den Ersatz. 

In diesem Frühjahr hatte ich zeitweise mal ein Minn Kota Power Center an Bord. So ein Teil ist natürlich schon richtig, richtig schick und praktisch. Kostet halt leider auch ein paar Euro....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen neuen Motor kaufen müsste würde ich für meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse darauf achten, dass das Gas stufenlos einstellbar ist. Mein Schlauchboot ist für meinen Geschmack bereits im 1. Gang zu schnell zum Vertikal angeln - ich würde also gerne langsamer fahren können.
> 
> Der Haswig Osapian D55 hätte diese Möglichkeit.



Wobei man da heute doch zweimal überlegen sollte. Ggf. ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und direkt zu nem Brushless Motor greifen? 
z.Bsp. den Protruar um bei Haswing zu bleiben.

https://www.nothnagel-marine.de/pro....html&XTCsid=34be6502d29f986e894ef1e31696165f

Mehr Leistung, sparsamer, leichter, leiser, stufenlos, bürstenlos.


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

sorry habe ein ganz profane Frage ( habe mich nie mit Schlauchboot beschäftigt)
 wie verhält sich Schlauboot zu Haken und anderen spitzen Dingen, die wir so rumtragen?
 Danke
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Kommt drauf an, wie tief Du sie reinjagst.................
;-)))

Material ist stabiler, als man annehmen sollte, aber nicht so stabil, um keine Löcher zu kriegen von Haken, Gaff etc...


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

sicherlich würde ich nicht Bohren#h
 aber es gibt ja so Tage, an denen man eigentlich besser im Bett bleiben sollte


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

an denen sollteste auch ein Festrumpfboot nehmen..
:g:g:g


----------



## allegoric (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Schlauchboot ist schön, um agil zu sein. Ich bin circa 4 Jahre Schlauchi gefahren. Irgendwann war mir aber das Schleppen der 45kg zu viel (in 2 Taschen aufgeteilt) und das Trocknen, Aufbau und Ablassen und wieder Einladenin die Garage. Dann habe ich mir nen preiswerten Trailer geholt und dort das Boot drauf. Dann war es schon mal sehr angenehmen. Irgendwann war mir der Platz im 330er Boot zu klein und es kam ein festes Boot hinzu. Der Aufwand zum Aufbau und die Zeit zum eigentlichen Angeln ist deutlich länger. Die Flexibilität nimmt ein wenig ab, aber am Ende fährt man mit dem Schlauchi auch bloß dort, wo man auch mit einem normalen Boot fahren könnte. Hier gibt es nur 1-2 Ausnahmen für mich ,wo ein normales Boot nicht geht.

Mir war es beim Schlauchi zu unsicher, wenn ich mal im Holz angeln will und das ist ja der Anteil am Boot fahren, der besonders viel Spaß macht. Von der Größe und Anpassbarkeit eines normalen Bootes, habe ich noch gar nicht angefangen.


----------



## Lommex (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wobei man da heute doch zweimal überlegen sollte. Ggf. ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und direkt zu nem Brushless Motor greifen?
> z.Bsp. den Protruar um bei Haswing zu bleiben.
> 
> https://www.nothnagel-marine.de/pro....html&XTCsid=34be6502d29f986e894ef1e31696165f
> ...



Ja, das ist immer so eine Sache, wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf, in Bezug auf die Investition. Man kann jede Menge Geld Investieren, ich hatte auch mit viel weniger Ansprüchen angefangen, jedoch gemerkt, dass der ein oder ander € mehr ausgegeben werden muss.


----------



## Lommex (29. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Lommex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, eventuell könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Ratschläge auf meine Fragen geben. Ich möchte die nächste Saison vom Boot aus angeln, dazu muss ich mich kompett neu ausrüsten. Ich möchte mir ein Schlauchboot kaufen und wir werden meistens zu zweit, bzw. ich alleine, angeln. Jetzt kommen eine menge Fragen, es wäre schön, wenn ihr dazu viele Infos für mich habt !
> 1. Boot, auf jeden Fall Zeepter, aber Big Catch 300 oder Ultra 300 ? ( Big Catch 4 cm breiter und 7 Kg schwerer, sonst die gleichen Außenmaße )
> 2. Motor, Haswing Osapian 55, oder Minn Kota Endura C2 55, ich möchte eigentlich den Sparsamsten von den beiden, möchte aber auch kein Geld wegwerfen !?
> 3. Batterie, hier stehe ich voll auf dem Schlauch. Aber auf jeden fall 2, wegen dem Gewicht. Ich denke eine 85 Ah Aquamot, und eine Ective EDC 80Ah Deep Cycle, oder eine Banner Running Bull 80 Ah !? Aquamot ist sicherlich gut, da möchte ich aber nur eine kaufen, (wegen jeder Menge € was die kosten ), aber was wisst ihr über die anderen beiden AGM Batterien ?
> ...




Wie schaut es hier zu den AMGs aus, Banner und Ective, wie sind da die Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Lommex (30. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



allegoric schrieb:


> Schlauchboot ist schön, um agil zu sein. Ich bin circa 4 Jahre Schlauchi gefahren. Irgendwann war mir aber das Schleppen der 45kg zu viel (in 2 Taschen aufgeteilt) und das Trocknen, Aufbau und Ablassen und wieder Einladenin die Garage. Dann habe ich mir nen preiswerten Trailer geholt und dort das Boot drauf. Dann war es schon mal sehr angenehmen. Irgendwann war mir der Platz im 330er Boot zu klein und es kam ein festes Boot hinzu. Der Aufwand zum Aufbau und die Zeit zum eigentlichen Angeln ist deutlich länger. Die Flexibilität nimmt ein wenig ab, aber am Ende fährt man mit dem Schlauchi auch bloß dort, wo man auch mit einem normalen Boot fahren könnte. Hier gibt es nur 1-2 Ausnahmen für mich ,wo ein normales Boot nicht geht.
> 
> Mir war es beim Schlauchi zu unsicher, wenn ich mal im Holz angeln will und das ist ja der Anteil am Boot fahren, der besonders viel Spaß macht. Von der Größe und Anpassbarkeit eines normalen Bootes, habe ich noch gar nicht angefangen.



Hallo allegoric,
wie lange hat bei dir denn der aufbau gedauert, was muss ich da etwa bei einem 300er Zeepter rechnen. ( mit Aluboden )
Trailer usw. wir bei mir nichts, ich werde schon kämpfen müssen, dass ich Schlauchboot, halb aufgepumpt, lagern kann


----------



## allegoric (30. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Ich hatte immer eine Handpumpe und hab circa 15-20 Minuten nur für den Aufbau gebraucht. Mit ner elektrischen BTP 12 geht es schon mal deutlich schneller


----------



## Lommex (30. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer eine Handpumpe und hab circa 15-20 Minuten nur für den Aufbau gebraucht. Mit ner elektrischen BTP 12 geht es schon mal deutlich schneller



Aber 20 Min. ist doch auch noch ok !?


----------



## allegoric (30. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Angelzeug schleppen, Boot schleppen, Aufbauen -> Angeln -> Trocknen, Luft raus, zusammen rollen, in die Tasche, wieder alles schleppen.

Naja, da biste schnell mal bei 1-1 1/2 h nur mit Auf und Abbau beschäftigt. Da haben andere schon ihre Fische gefangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Kommt einfach auch auf die Bedingungen und Umstände an. 
Ich brauch von der Ankunft am Gewässer bis zum ersten Wurf vom Boot aus keine 15 Minuten. Ich schmeiß das Boot aus dem Kofferraum, schließe die Elektropumpe an und lasse es aufblasen, parallel dazu montiere ich Motor, Paddel etc., dann schmeiße ich auf den Lattenboden eine passende Siebdruckplatte drauf und dann gehts auch schon los. 
Ich habe mir das alles so eingerichtet, dass es möglichst schnell geht. Gerade als Feierabend-Angler ist Zeit kostbar. Das Nadelöhr für mich wäre der Aluboden.. den reinzufummeln ist nervig. Da ist ein einfache Platte die man auf den Lattenboden schmeißt schon praktischer. Nachteil: Schlauchboote mit Lattenboden haben meistens keinen V-Kiel und lassen sich schlechter fahren. 

Mit einem Boot das man slippen muss könnte man meine Hausgewässer auch gar nicht befischen - weil es keine Slipmöglichkeiten gibt. 

Noch dazu kann ich das Schlauchboot auch für andere Zwecke wie etwa als Auslegeboot beim Karpfenangeln einsetzen, und bin auch da völlig unabhängig von Slipanlagen etc.

Wenn der Einsatzzweck aber recht eindeutig ist und man wie du schreibst eh nur an Gewässern fährt, wo man genausogut mit einem GFK oder Aluboot fahren kann und eben nicht unbedingt auf Flexibilität angewiesen ist, ist ein Festrumpfboot natürlich schon wesentlich geiler.


----------



## Lommex (31. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Das wird bei mir ganz anders sein, leider |evil:
Ich habe kein größeres Gewässer vor der Haustüre, wo ich mit einem Boot angeln könnte. Ich muß eh so einen Angeltag mit dem Boot planen, da die Anreise, egal an welchen See, ca. 1,5 - 2,5 Std. betragen wird. Von daher werde ich mir die Zeit für den Auf und Abbau einplanen ( müssen ). Jetzt aber nicht denken, was will der dann mit einem Boot ! Ich habe einfach Intresse an der Technik mit dem ganzen drum und dran, und ich angele gerne. Mein Sohn haut mich auch immer mal an, dass er gerne mal wieder vom Boot aus angeln würde ( sonst mal mit Leihboot am Edersee ), und ich möchte das auch für mich in Zukunft, als Ausgleich für den täglichen Stress |uhoh: Ich denke, ich werde dann auch mal das Zelt mitnehmen, und ein verlängertes Wochende machen.

So was haltet ihr hier von :
Zeepter Ultra 300 ( Ich klein und Sohn klein )|supergri
Minn Kota Endura MAX 55

Passt das eurer Meinung nach zusammen, ich hätte mit dem Motor gerne noch etwas Reserve, warscheinlich würde es auch ein kleinerer tun, aber Wind und so, sollte man nicht unterschätzen !?


----------



## Franz_16 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Hi Lommex,
ja das sollte doch passen. 

Du hast Recht, Schlauchis reagieren auf Wind recht empflindlich. 

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt den Endura C2 55 an einem 2,60er Allroundmarin Jolly. Die Kombination geht schon richtig gut ab 

Bei unserem Hausgewässer bei 15ha zwar völliger Nonsens, aber Spaß machts allemal :q


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Ich habs getan :vik:
Zeepter Ultra 300 + Slipräder
Garmin Striker 5 
Minn Kota Max 55 ( noch unterwegs )

Erste Einschätzung
Ich habe kein Vergleich mit anderen Booten, der Eindruck ist aber sehr gut. Verarbeitung gut, stabilität auch gut. Der Aufbau, naja, das ist schon etwas Arbeit, aber sollte machbar sein. Die Zeit muss halt eingeplant werden. Ich freue mich auf den ersten Einsatz :l


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Petri zu deinem Boot,
sollen solch Fische am Haken hängen, dass sie dich im Drill ziehen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Lommex schrieb:


> Ich habs getan :vik:
> Zeepter Ultra 300 + Slipräder
> Garmin Striker 5
> Minn Kota Max 55 ( noch unterwegs )
> ...



Ist das gei.....    im Wohnzimmer der 70er#6#6#6

schöne Bilder und der erste Einsatz petri heil.

aber passe auf spitze gegenstände auf dem schlauchiiiii auf.


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ist das gei.....    im Wohnzimmer der 70er#6#6#6
> 
> schöne Bilder und der erste Einsatz petri heil.
> 
> aber passe auf spitze gegenstände auf dem schlauchiiiii auf.




Is zum Glück nicht mein Wohnzimmer 
Ich denke bei der ersten Ausfahrt, werd ich vor lauter aufpassen nich zum angeln kommen #:


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Hallo 
Haste dir auch schon ne Batterie zugelegt?Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen nimm lieber noch ein zwei Nummern größer als die 80 Ah.Ich habe auch ein zeepter 330 und schleppe auf den Sauerländer Talsperren damit.Habe selber eine 110 Ah Batterie und diese begrenzt meine Schlepptouren auf zwei Runden oder ca 5 Stunden Fahrzeit bei mittlerer Schleppgeschwidigkeit,unter der Vorraussetzung das der Wind nicht all zu sehr bläst.Wird der Wind stärker und du mußt mehr Schub geben,das ist leider der Nachteil von Schlauchbooten,das sie sehr windanfällig sind,geht das mit der zu Verfügung stehenden Schleppzeit rapide nach unten.
Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Barschflosse schrieb:


> Hallo
> Haste dir auch schon ne Batterie zugelegt?Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen nimm lieber noch ein zwei Nummern größer als die 80 Ah.Ich habe auch ein zeepter 330 und schleppe auf den Sauerländer Talsperren damit.Habe selber eine 110 Ah Batterie und diese begrenzt meine Schlepptouren auf zwei Runden oder ca 5 Stunden Fahrzeit bei mittlerer Schleppgeschwidigkeit,unter der Vorraussetzung das der Wind nicht all zu sehr bläst.Wird der Wind stärker und du mußt mehr Schub geben,das ist leider der Nachteil von Schlauchbooten,das sie sehr windanfällig sind,geht das mit der zu Verfügung stehenden Schleppzeit rapide nach unten.
> Gruß und Petri Ramon



1 x Aquamot 85 Ah
1 x Ective 80 Ah
Kein Schleppfischen, nur Vertical und Trop Shot. Ich will nicht im Eiltempo übern See, sondern an interessanten Stellen mal etwas Verticalen od. Trop shoten. Die Batterien sollten dafür ausreichend sein. Ich werde mir für ne Tagestour nur einen bestimmten Bereich am See vornehmen.#6


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Ja für diese geplanten Einsätze sind die Kapazitäten ausreichend.Na dann viel Spaß bei deinen diesjährigen Ausflügen mit dem neuen Schlauchi und Vorsicht beim Hechte drillen.Das ist der weitere Nachteil von Schlauchbooten.Wenn sich der Hecht in der Endphase des Drills noch mal schüttelt oder aus dem Wasser springt und er dann unglücklich gegen die Bootshaut stößt kann schnell ein Drilling sich ins Boot bohren.


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Barschflosse schrieb:


> Ja für diese geplanten Einsätze sind die Kapazitäten ausreichend.Na dann viel Spaß bei deinen diesjährigen Ausflügen mit dem neuen Schlauchi und Vorsicht beim Hechte drillen.Das ist der weitere Nachteil von Schlauchbooten.Wenn sich der Hecht in der Endphase des Drills noch mal schüttelt oder aus dem Wasser springt und er dann unglücklich gegen die Bootshaut stößt kann schnell ein Drilling sich ins Boot bohren.



Schnell den Finger drauf, und ab ans Ufer #c
Und ohne Weste gehts auch nicht aufs Boot !


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Zum Glück haste beim Zeepter ja 4 Kammern zur Verfügung.Also wenn dann eine Luft läßt ist zwar nicht so Schön aber man geht deswegen auch nicht sofort unter,habe ich selber schon erlebt.Doch für den Tag ist dann erst einmal mit Angeln Schluss,aber nach dem Flicken ist wieder alles wie vorher,hält komplett dicht.


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Barschflosse schrieb:


> Zum Glück haste beim Zeepter ja 4 Kammern zur Verfügung.Also wenn dann eine Luft läßt ist zwar nicht so Schön aber man geht deswegen auch nicht sofort unter,habe ich selber schon erlebt.Doch für den Tag ist dann erst einmal mit Angeln Schluss,aber nach dem Flicken ist wieder alles wie vorher,hält komplett dicht.



Das heißt dann, die Haken etwas flach feilen #6
Ne, im ernst, da muss ich echt aufpassen, und mein Sohnemann erst recht |uhoh:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

das gute an Schlauchbooten ist ja-------------------sie gehen nicht unter.

auch wenn die luft wech ist.


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Kann mir jemand ein paar Pflegetipps fürs Schlauchboot geben. Mit was reinigen, oder eventuell auch impregnieren !?


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Da die heutigen Haken so nadelscharf sind das ein Raubfisch nur daran riechen muss um zu hängen,bleiben sie sonst an allen anderen Dingen sofort hängen.Aber ansonsten macht das Schlauchboot fahren auch jede Menge Laune und ist die günstigste Alternative zum festen Boot,vor allen Dingen wenn der Platz für einen dazu benötigten Trailer fehlt.


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Zum Reinigen kann ich nur sagen mit normalen Seifenwasser bekommt man alles wieder schön,nur keine agressiven Reiniger oder Scheuermittel nehmen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

hatte nur Hypalon-Schlauchboot .

bei deinem würde ich erstma garnix machen oder wie Barschflossen schon sreibt---------------Seifenwasser.

abba du denkst jetzt schon an putzen;-))    freu dich auf die ausfahrt und immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel.


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Zu Kuddeldaddel,das ist ja der Vorteil von mehreren Kammern,auch wenn eine Luft läßt sind die anderen ja immer noch mit Luft gefüllt und tragen das Boot weiterhin.


----------



## Gast (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Lommex schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein paar Pflegetipps fürs Schlauchboot geben. Mit was reinigen, oder eventuell auch impregnieren !?


Hi,
der Schlauchbootreiniger von Schlauchbootreparatur.de ist das Beste was ich je benutzt habe.
Und ich habe viele, viele Jahre von verschiedenen  Schlauchbooten aus geangelt.
Aber dein Boot ist doch neu, nach einer Ausfahrt mit einem Microfasertuch drüber und fertig.


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Ja, ist noch neu, aber man muss ja schon mal an die Pflege denken. Meine Frau benutzt so einen Frosch Reiniger, biologisch und so, ich denke das sollte reichen !


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Lommex schrieb:


> Ja, ist noch neu, aber man muss ja schon mal an die Pflege denken. Meine Frau benutzt so einen Frosch Reiniger, biologisch und so, ich denke das sollte reichen !



dann beissen die Hechte ja gleich da rein ;-))

und du hast ein name für schlauchi.

das ist der FROSCH


----------



## Lommex (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

|muahah:|muahah:





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> dann beissen die Hechte ja gleich da rein ;-))
> 
> und du hast ein name für schlauchi.
> 
> das ist der FROSCH



|muahah:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

allso lieber FROSCHKÖNIG:

ein Name muß her!!!
;-))


----------



## Angorafrosch (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Seit 3 Monaten nix vom Lommex , hoffentlich ruht er nicht bei den Fischen.


----------



## Lommex (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Seit 3 Monaten nix vom Lommex , hoffentlich ruht er nicht bei den Fischen.



Hallo,
Alles im Lot bei mir. Bin zur Zeit nicht in Deutschland, sobald ich Zeit habe, stelle ich mal ein Bild ein, vom ersten Einsatz #6


----------



## Lommex (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein paar Blder von der ersten Versuchen. Was sagen kann ist, die Aufbauerrei ist schon eine Plaggerei, ich muss mal schauen was ich da noch optimieren kann. Das Zeepter fährt sich aber super, und der Minn Kota Max 55 ist auch gut. Die Batterien Aquamot 85 Ah, und die Ective 80 Ah, machen einen guten Job. Nach ca. 7 Std. auf dem Wasser hatte ich ca. 30 Ah entnommen, also volkommen ausreichend.


----------



## MachmaPause (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Viele interessante Meinungen und Tipps hier, ich überlege , ob ich mir dieses Schnäppchen hole, für 2-3 mal im Jahr über den See gleiten um Angelplätze anzusteuern, die nicht zu Fuß erreichbar sind, ist das doch ausreichend, oder?  https://amzn.to/2sVLZrv


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



MachmaPause schrieb:


> ... ist das doch ausreichend, oder?  https://amzn.to/2sVLZrv




Kurz und knapp: Nein.


----------



## chef (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



MachmaPause schrieb:


> ist das doch ausreichend, oder?  https://amzn.to/2sVLZrv
> 
> Vülliger Mist, taugt gar nix, rausgeschmissenes Geld. Hat ne Bootshaut wie ne billig Luftmatratze, Boden absolut instabil...
> Leg 50 Euro drauf und hol dir eins in der 300 Euro Liga aus e bay, mit Lattenboden


----------



## Lommex (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



MachmaPause schrieb:


> Viele interessante Meinungen und Tipps hier, ich überlege , ob ich mir dieses Schnäppchen hole, für 2-3 mal im Jahr über den See gleiten um Angelplätze anzusteuern, die nicht zu Fuß erreichbar sind, ist das doch ausreichend, oder?  https://amzn.to/2sVLZrv



Kaufe das nicht !
Ein Schlauchboot mit Aluboden und gutem Material ist was ganz anders, es verleiht dir schon ein sicheres Gefühl auf einem grossen See !


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*

Vor Jahren gab es hier mal jemand der nach ein Schlauchi gefragt hat,hat sich dann trotz allen Warnungen ein "billiges" gekauft.


2-3 Wochen später hatten wir hier ein neues thema: Angler auf Maasplaassen ertrunken.........wie sich dann raus stellte war es der,der kurz vorher hier im Ab Rat suchte......

R.I.P


----------



## Lommex (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchbootneuling braucht Beratung*



gründler schrieb:


> Vor Jahren gab es hier mal jemand der nach ein Schlauchi gefragt hat,hat sich dann trotz allen Warnungen ein "billiges" gekauft.
> 
> 
> 2-3 Wochen später hatten wir hier ein neues thema: Angler auf Maasplaassen ertrunken.........wie sich dann raus stellte war es der,der kurz vorher hier im Ab Rat suchte......
> ...



Und eine Schwimmweste sollte auch Pflicht sein ! Ich kann gut schwimmen, aber in Klamotten mitten auf dem See Schiffbruch, das traue ich mir auch nicht zu, ans Ufer zu schwimmen.


----------

